# how to find a good buck



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

In the last few months I have changed my goat herd from a utility herd to a Dairy / show herd.
I do not understand how you find quality bucks.
with sheep and cattle the sires are shown and it is easy.
but buck goats are not shown. bucks are almost hidden from view when you visit a farm.
I need a superior buck because the buck is Half your herd
how do I find one


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Find out who the good show breeders are around you and then look them up on the adga website. There will be show scores and linear appraisal scores (if they participate)
Ask questions of the breeder, ask to see dam and sire of the buck you are interested in. If he's been used before, ask to see his offspring.
I've only ever sold 1 buckling (in 3 yrs), the rest were wethers. Only the best should be sold as bucks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Find out who the bucks are of the winners in the show ring. You have to look at pedigrees more.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, it's very important to find a good buck. Many breeders have websites that you could view and see the results of their breeding program, usually listing what they have available and you can then contact them to ask more questions and see if they can help you find a good buck.
ADGA also lists breeders in their directory so you can use that to help find some farms near you to contact.
If you find a buck you like, look at his pedigree. The animals in his pedigree, especially his dam and other female relatives will tell you a lot. See if he has any offspring. Bucks have a huge impact on your herd so it is important to not rush into getting the first one you see but take the time to find one that will benefit your herd and be worth what you pay.
Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No advice to offer....i first read your thread without my glasses and thought it said " How to find good luck"  Wish i knew ;-)


----------



## coso (Sep 19, 2011)

What kind of lines do you have now in your does ? I look at breeders that I admire, look at the traits that need to be fixed in your herd now. Linear appraisal will help with identifying weaknesses in your herd. Go to the A.D.G.A. genetics site http://www.adgagenetics.org/ and research the does that you want a buck out of. Look at there progeny and see LA scores on them. Look at the dams dam and see what is there. That's my advice.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What I do is contact a breeder whose animals I like. I explain what I am looking for in a buck (udder supports, topline, etc) and ask if they have any breedings that might produce a buck with those traits.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I personally think it's actually quite easy to find a good quality dairy buck. Maybe it's just the Nigerians, but I see lots of nice bucks available. 

Dairy bucks aren't shown as often as does since the proof is in his dam and daughters especially. If the buck is throwing beautiful daughters with quality udders, then that's what is most important. Don't get me wrong, the buck himself should have solid conformation, but what he's producing is more important. You'll want to research pedigrees, conformation, udder conformation, any milk, LA, and show records. 

Lots of breeders will use a good buck for a couple years then once they've retained enough daughters or a son to replace him, they'll move him along and bring in a new one so sometimes that's a good way to find a quality buck. You also can take a chance on a buck kid from a good breeder. 

Keep an eye on sales websites, forums, facebook, breeder's websites, etc. and something will eventually pop up. Good luck! Hope you find one!


----------



## Bagwell (May 2, 2015)

Normally see a wide choice of Nigerian bucks. I also have Toggenburg goats and there are fewer advertising them partially because number s of Toggenburg registered is lower. Find a successful breeder learn to read pedigree and any information given on them. You can look at planned pedigree if buying buck that is already registered. With our beef herd we register. I have two polled Nigerian bucks for sale right now  Look at your market and get the best you can afford save a few doeling s then add another best you can afford buck next year.


----------



## Bagwell (May 2, 2015)

Meant with beef herd rent/lease bull and get a different one every year.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Another way to see bucks at shows is to watch the get of sire classes. You see his daughters grouped together being judged against other bucks offspring. This would show what traits he is likely to sire. From there you can look at the does he is being bred too and decide which pairing you want a buckling from. 

While at the show, you can check out the classes who judge a doe by her daughters, same as for the buck. These classes show the consistancy of the offspring that each parent passes.

That's how I found my Mancha buck.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out the raffle animals at shows too. There are usually nice buck kids from every breed being raffled off.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the information
many of the ideas I had already thought of but there were several that I had not. and I am going to use.


----------

